# SE Qld Frilled Neck + others



## DanTheMan (Nov 22, 2009)

Been keen to find one of these for a while, finally managed it a few weeks ago, just got round to posting pics now. Not exactly a common find.












My local Carpet, knocks off the rats in my chicken coupe, been around for a while.





Saved this guy from the shovel at work, the most placid Brown I have ever come across










Was disgusted to see this at a camp site up near Conondale, poor thing was tangled in a plastic bad and had been for some time, also a nasty wound on his tail





Thankfully he sat still for me





A bit happier afterward





A few from Fraser Island I never got around to uploading, unfortunately the only herps I saw were a heap of Lacies and a few un-identified snakes.










Young Whale















Sand Blow










Didn't get a good shot of the crystal clear water in the lakes on there, but this shows how clear it is, I am standing in Lake McKenzie (spelling?)





And just some Kangaroo near home





And one of my favourite herping spots, with a beautiful crystal clear river to cool down in.


----------



## AaronR (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow there are some great pics in there mate I'm Jelous cant wait for my next trip to QLD and Fraser Island.


----------



## reptilerob (Nov 22, 2009)

Awesome photos. I love that big carpet python, what an absolute beauty. I would love to see a frilly one day myself.
If you hadnt of said you were standing in water i would never have noticed!!!lol


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 22, 2009)

Very nice shoots, that's a great example of why you shouldn't just leave rubbish at campsites and also not littering at all. Nice find with the Frilly, The picture of the whale jumping out of the water is great. Do you have pics of the un- identified snakes?
Thanks Tim.


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 22, 2009)

Yea Fraser Island is an absolutely stunning place, a definite must see. The variety of habitat and wildlife on there is amazing.
Here's a pic I stole from google of Lake McKenzie that's sort of shows its beauty, have to see it in real life. It's only filled by rainwater, and the only way the water escapes is by evaporation.





Also one showing the lush rain forest


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 22, 2009)

Acrochordus said:


> Very nice shoots, that's a great example of why you shouldn't just leave rubbish at campsites and also not littering at all. Nice find with the Frilly, The picture of the whale jumping out of the water is great. Do you have pics of the un- identified snakes?
> Thanks Tim.



No they were way too quick, only saw their tails, I'm guessing Yellow Faced Whip & Eastern Brown


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 22, 2009)

Dan great find with the FRILLY .......and love all the other pics ....nice size EB ...have come across some cruisy ones at times too..not always the monster ....


----------



## -Matt- (Nov 22, 2009)

Awesome finds Dan especially with the frilly, the pics of Fraser Island are incredible!..A place I would really love to visit. Ive been on the Sunny Coast on holidays for almost a fortnight (couple more days till I go home) and Im having a blast...only been herping a couple of times but dont know the area very well at all. However I am almost 100% certain that I am going to be moving to the area very soon.


----------



## serpenttongue (Nov 22, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> unfortunately the only herps I saw were a heap of Lacies


 
How is that unfortunate? They're the only reason I'd go there!

Very nice shots, Dan, and good on you for helping that lacie!


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 22, 2009)

Great shots Dan - I'm jealous of the SE Frilly photo.


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Nov 22, 2009)

Fantastic photos. Great job in freeing the lacie from the bag left by stupid tossers. I reckon animals have a sense when you are trying to help them... at least thats I believe. I'm sure a lot of you snake wranglers (especially you RBBS with all your crazy brown stories) are willing to disagree with me tho lol


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 22, 2009)

I agree Bearded Lady
That Eastern Brown in that photo was the same, someone came running in to work asking for a shovel, and I over herd someone saying there was a Brown, so I ran out to find it before he could get a shovel, found the brown, it ran (slithered) away from me and down a small hole, I got it out with that wire in my hand in the photo, then took him to a nice big bit of bush (actually a scientific reserve) where he would hopefully avoid people for a bit longer.
Any way, point of the story is, it never lunged at me once, but it did at the guy with the shovel.


----------



## Gecko75 (Nov 22, 2009)

nice pics dan, well done finding the frilly, how common are they?


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 23, 2009)

Bearded_Lady said:


> Fantastic photos. Great job in freeing the lacie from the bag left by stupid tossers. I reckon animals have a sense when you are trying to help them... at least thats I believe. I'm sure a lot of you snake wranglers (especially you RBBS with all your crazy brown stories) are willing to disagree with me tho lol


 Depends on the situation ,some EB calls I get are iffy situations where the browns have been rev'd up to a point that they wanna kill anything in their direction ,by either dogs ,people or in hot hay sheds (thats a scary situation getting out ebs ,so many places for it to go and you have to move the bales ,and they are not the lightest or easiest thing to move )
But have had easy ones to ,that the snake hasnt been any drama to catch at all ..there have been plenty of times that I have had meaner carpets to catch ...some RBBS 's can be flighty too. 
I am glad you saved the EB from a shovel sheriff..Dan and hopefully it showed the tool with the shovel that his actions were not needed and maybe just maybe he has learnt a valuble lesson to leave them alone and they will leave you alone ..


----------



## melgalea (Nov 23, 2009)

awesome pics. we went to fraser island last year, camping and 4wdriving, and i gotta say lake mckenzie is absolutely stunning, and ur right.....u hav to see it to believe it. 
cheers
mel
just a few pics i took of lake mckenzie last xmas when we were there. but the pics dont really do the place justice.


----------



## SamNabz (Nov 23, 2009)

Very nice pictures, and as said before with that picture of you standing in the lake i would have never thought it was water!


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 24, 2009)

Gecko75 said:


> nice pics dan, well done finding the frilly, how common are they?



I have only seen 1 other picture of one here, so I guess not very common, but then again there's not a hell of a lot of people on here from the Sunny Coast, so I'm sure they're seen more than we realize by people who wouldn't know the difference between a Frilly and a Water Dragon (when the frill is hidden).
But considering herpers in the area don't come across them every day, it's safe to label them as rare in the area. I think the Sunshine Coast is far south as you would find them, never herd of them in Brisbane, and the books I have agree with this. But just because I haven't herd of it doesn't mean it's a fact. And as said, I'm sure they have been seen by peope that aren't intersted.


----------



## ashisnothereman (Nov 24, 2009)

i used to go to fraser heaps as a kid. its a truly amazing place. last time i went was 2 years ago. its changed a lot. mainly due to the amount of backpackers and tourism.
I remember seeing a baby carpet python curled up on the vines at eli creek when i was young, from memory it was black and yellow in color. ive seen heaps of monitors and there are 100s of turtles in lake eyre.

im saving up for a 4w drive so i can take a few mates camping up there.


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 24, 2009)

ashisnothereman said:


> i used to go to fraser heaps as a kid. its a truly amazing place. last time i went was 2 years ago. its changed a lot. mainly due to the amount of backpackers and tourism.
> I remember seeing a baby carpet python curled up on the vines at eli creek when i was young, from memory it was black and yellow in color. ive seen heaps of monitors and there are 100s of turtles in lake eyre.
> 
> im saving up for a 4w drive so i can take a few mates camping up there.



Yea I agree, I hate people in such beautiful pristine area's, haha!
I just got me a 4wd, so can't wait to get across to Fraser and do my own thing.
These pics were taken when I went with my Untie & Uncle. Going with a few mates would be mad.
Here's my beast!


----------



## ashisnothereman (Nov 24, 2009)

looks awesome mate, you need a really high 4wd.. those 4wd tourist buses destroy the paths and push all the sand into the centre of the road and if you arnt high enough you get stuck over and over and over haha. me and dad took a nissan xtrail last time and its pretty low so we couldnt go most places.

can't wait to go back


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah I noticed that, a real shame. Those tour buses ruin it for a lot of people.
My 4WD has about the same clearance that the one I went across in last time so I should be ok for most of the tracks, yet not all. Especially if they're as dry as they were last time, really needs some rain.


----------



## reptiledude1 (Nov 24, 2009)

awesome place


----------



## reptileKev81 (Nov 25, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Any way, point of the story is, it never lunged at me once, but it did at the guy with the shovel.



Lol's, I have found alot of times that animals can be great judge in character!
All the dogs I've owned are usally pretty placid and big sooks, but when it comes to dodgey people, they go off their rocker barking.
I've always believed they have a sixth sense.
By the way, awesome pics! It really is a beatiful place, went there for a holiday a few years ago. It's just magic!


----------



## nicman72 (Nov 25, 2009)

That's awesome camera work Dan - we live in a pretty awesome part of the planet hey! I'm so jealous of you finding a frilly - I never even knew there were any down this way. I'll be sure to double check ANY water dragon I see for now on.
Nic


----------



## eipper (Nov 25, 2009)

Re frillies around brissy,

greenbank and around Logan village as well..most common spot around brissie is Bribie island though

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## ecosnake (Nov 25, 2009)

nice find with the frillie.....


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh ok thanks for that Scott, I knew about Bribie but not the others.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey mate,

Nice work on finding SEQ Frillies! There are a couple of spots on the Sunny Coast where they are found right beside popular beaches, but luckily these spots are still under fairly tight wraps. Just a suggestion to keep the location of the animals you found on the quiet - a lot of their southern populations are in fragmented sections of small bushland and could easily be decimated by some light-fingered herpers.


----------



## richardsc (Nov 25, 2009)

great shots dan,looks like the lacie is ooking back and thanking you,top effort on the se qld frilly to,love to go to fraser oneday,looks awsome


----------



## ozzieimages (Nov 25, 2009)

Great series of photos there Dan, I am jealous of the Frilly pics too, well done on finding this one..

Baz


----------

